
Train Your TensorFlow Models on Rescale - gpoort
https://blog.rescale.com/train-your-tensorflow-models-on-rescale/
======
icinnamon
Helpful FYI: If you're interested in learning about Machine Learning (so you
can use TensorFlow and Rescale, etc), I've found this to be an incredible
resource: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning/](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning/)

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
If you specifically want to learn about tensorflow then you can enrol for this
course by Google [https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--
ud730](https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--ud730)

------
modeless
The GPU chip is Nvidia's GK104, which was released in 2012. Amazon's GPUs are
similarly old. You'll train models twice as fast with a Titan X installed in
your local machine, without having to deal with distributing the training.

When will we see the first cloud machine learning provider with up-to-date
GPUs?

~~~
kramimus
Yes, I agree, that hardware is aging. We are currently working on making K80s
available and should be ready in the next couple months.

(works at Rescale)

~~~
modeless
K80 is still Kepler based. Why not Maxwell?

~~~
dgacmu
[https://thevirtualhorizon.com/2016/04/09/whats-new-in-
nvidia...](https://thevirtualhorizon.com/2016/04/09/whats-new-in-nvidia-grid-
licensing/) (tl;dr - you have to pay more to wrap the GPU access in a VM.
Like, $550/more, plus a year of software support, according to that article.
IANAL and haven't read any of the license details, so I don't know if there
are more gotchas.)

------
ilyaeck
Rescale pricing: "Price as low as $0.04/core/hour" \- if I am reading this
correctly, training on a K40 Nvidia GPU (with nearly 3000 cores) amounts to
about $100/hour. Bit pricey, no? Or am I not reading this right?

~~~
nl
I'd assume that is priced per CPU core (never seen anything priced per GPU
core).

From memory the $0.04/hour is the base price for EC2 GPU spot instances.

~~~
kramimus
Yes, you are correct. All our pricing is currently by CPU core. We are working
on updates to make pricing more clear for GPU offerings.

Our rate for a single K40 at the moment is $6/hr.

(works at Rescale)

~~~
gcr
How do you plan on making your service's pricing competitive? Amazon's current
spot market instances are ~30 cents per hour, which is twenty times cheaper.

~~~
dbecker
For a faster GPU, that allows me to iterate more quickly, I'd be more than
happy to pay an extra few bucks an hour.

------
isseu
How can I install a custom python package? I've been using tflearn for my
models, is there any way to use it?

~~~
kramimus
Yes, you can install custom packages.

We can probably also add tflearn to the base tensorflow install so you don't
have to set it up yourself.

Feel free to contact me directly at the email in my profile for more info on
this.

